# Αναζητείται λαϊκό τραγούδι σε εκτέλεση με κλασική κιθάρα (ο ευρών αμειφθήσεται με νότες)



## Alexandra (Jul 24, 2014)

Ζητάω βοήθεια για να εντοπίσω μια εκπληκτική εκτέλεση ενός πασίγνωστου λαϊκού τραγουδιού με κλασική κιθάρα. Για να τα πω όλα από την αρχή, ήμουν στο σουπερμάρκετ ΑΒ. Συνήθως ακούγεται από αδιάφορη έως εκνευριστική μουσική, αλλά ξαφνικά σήμερα άκουσα ένα πασίγνωστο λαϊκό τραγούδι... Ποιο; Έλα, ντε. Ήταν τόσο γνωστό που ήμουν σίγουρη πως δεν χρειάζεται να το σημειώσω, αλλά προφανώς ο θείος Άλτσι με φλερτάρει και μόλις έφυγα από το μαγαζί, είχα ξεχάσει ποιο τραγούδι ήταν. Το μόνο που θυμάμαι είναι ότι ήταν μια υπέροχη διασκευή για κλασική κιθάρα, τόσο υπέροχη που ενώ το ορίτζιναλ τραγούδι ποτέ δεν με είχε συγκινήσει πολύ, αυτή η διασκευή με ξετρέλανε.

Όποιος ξέρει κάποιον τέτοιο δίσκο να κυκλοφορεί, ας με πληροφορήσει. Έψαξα στους δίσκους του Νότη Μαυρουδή και του Παναγιώτη Μάργαρη, αλλά δεν κατάφερα να το εντοπίσω.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2014)

Στου Δημήτρη Μυστακίδη;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 24, 2014)

Δεν ήταν ρεμπέτικο. Και η εκτέλεση ήταν εντελώς κλασική.


----------



## Marinos (Jul 24, 2014)

Μήπως κάτι του Ξαρχάκου;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 24, 2014)

Μπορεί να ήταν του Ξαρχάκου, μπορεί να ήταν και τραγούδι του Πάριου. Πασίγνωστο. Και έσβησε ακαριαία από τη μνήμη μου, δυστυχώς.  
Αν μπορούσα να θυμηθώ ποιο τραγούδι ήταν, θα μπορούσα να βρω και αυτή την εκπληκτική εκτέλεση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2014)

Ε, πάρε τηλέφωνο στο μαγαζί πριν κλείσουν και ρώτα τους. :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 24, 2014)

Δεν βάζουν αυτοί τη μουσική. Μου έχουν πει στο παρελθόν ότι η μουσική που παίζεται στα μαγαζιά τους ανατίθεται σε ειδικές εταιρείες.


----------



## nickel (Jul 24, 2014)

Να κάνουμε ένα χωριστό ωραίο νηματάκι, ναι;

Όμορφη πόλη. Παίζει ο Δημήτρης Φάμπας. Αλλά ρίξε μια ματιά και στα υπόλοιπα κομμάτια του δίσκου (το πίσω μέρος εμφανίζεται μετά το πρώτο λεπτό). (Ή τα ακούς εδώ.)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 24, 2014)

Ένας είναι ο αρμόδιος για τα μουσικά νήματα εδώ. :)

Και το τραγούδι δεν ήταν πολύ παλιό, δεκαετία '80 μάλλον. (Χαχα, άκου τι λέω, δεν ήταν πολύ παλιό, δεκαετία '80. Πες το στη νεολαία αυτό.)


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2014)

...
Να το σάσω θέλω, μα πες μας πρώτα, Αλεξανδριό, ήβρηκέ το το κιθαριστικό ο Νικέλης;
Γιατί ανε δεν το 'βρηκε, σημεραύριο είμαι πελαγωμένος και δεν αδειάζω ν' ανασκαλεύγω τσι κιθάρες.

Μηλιαρέσης, μήπως;


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 24, 2014)

Όχι, δεν το βρήκε ο Νικέλης, ανάθεμά τον Γερμανό μου.


----------



## SBE (Jul 24, 2014)

Έ, μα, συγγνώμη Αλεξ, αλλά τι περιγραφή είναι αυτή; Ελληνικό κομμάτι της δεκαετίας του '80 μάλλον, στην κιθάρα; Ψύλλους στ'άχυρα ψάχνουμε χωρίς άλλα στοιχεία. 
Και η αλήθεια είναι ότι όταν διάβασα για μουσική σε σουπερμάρκετ που θυμίζει παλιό Πάριο σκέφτηκα Yanni (Χρυσομάλλης).


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 25, 2014)

Εννοείται ότι απευθύνομαι σ' εκείνον που πιθανόν να ξέρει ακριβώς αυτόν τον δίσκο. Δεν νομίζω να βγαίνουν και πολλοί δίσκοι με κλασική κιθάρα που παίζει διασκευές λαϊκών τραγουδιών. Και τι δουλειά έχει ο Yanni με την κλασική κιθάρα; Επίσης, επειδή όπως είπα το σουπερμάρκετ ΑΒ αναθέτει σε ειδική εταιρεία τη μουσική που ακούγεται στα μαγαζιά του, δεν ακούς καθόλου Yanni και τέτοιες μουσικές, υποτίθεται ότι βάζουν πιο ψαγμένα πράγματα, που πολλές φορές είναι μέχρι και εκνευριστικά.

Edit: Φλασιά! Του Πουλόπουλου ήταν το τραγούδι. Άρα όχι δεκαετία '80, μάλλον '60 ή '70.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 25, 2014)

Εντάξει, αφού θυμήθηκα τον Πουλόπουλο, βρήκα και το τραγούδι. Το έχουν ερμηνεύσει βέβαια οι πάντες μετά τον Πουλόπουλο: Πάριος, Μητροπάνος, Ρέμος, ακόμα και ο Πλούταρχος. Είναι το "Ποια νύχτα σ' έκλεψε". Να έβρισκα τώρα και ποιος το διασκεύασε για κλασική κιθάρα και το έκανε καλύτερο (κατά τη γνώμη μου) απ' ό,τι το έχουν ερμηνεύσει όλοι αυτοί.


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2014)

Καλημέρα. Πολύ ωραία: ένα πρόσφατο τραγούδι του 1970! Προς το παρόν, μόνο με σαξόφωνο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 25, 2014)

Ξέρεις τώρα, όταν λέω "παλιά τραγούδια" εννοώ από δεκαετία του '50 και πίσω. :)


----------

